# DECA Broadband Adapter on HR24-200



## AZTV (Dec 14, 2011)

I have searched the threads and this specific question appears unasked. Thanks in advance for your help.

I have a brand new HR24-200 professionally installed today. I do NOT have Whole Home Service. I have only 1 DVR and only one HD TV. I have a wired ethernet.
Do I need the Deca Broadband Adapter the installer installed? Why or why not? (He said it was to avoid potential problems with the receiver that can be caused by connecting an ethernet cable directly to the DVR.)


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

AZTV said:


> I have searched the threads and this specific question appears unasked. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> I have a brand new HR24-200 professionally installed today. I do NOT have Whole Home Service. I have only 1 DVR and only one HD TV. I have a wired ethernet.
> Do I need the Deca Broadband Adapter the installer installed? Why or why not? (He said it was to avoid potential problems with the receiver that can be caused by connecting an ethernet cable directly to the DVR.)


An HR24 has DECA built in, it doesn't need the white DECA adapter. What type of sat and multiswitch are you using, if you know?


----------



## AZTV (Dec 14, 2011)

It is not the White DECA adapter; it is the * Black Deca Broadband Adapter.* I have a SWiM dish. The multiswitch is before the adapter. (Not sure of the relevance of those questions since the purpose of this adapter is to feed the internet to the receiver through the coax cable rather than the RJ45 port.)


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

AZTV said:


> It is not the White DECA adapter; it is the * Black Deca Broadband Adapter.* I have a SWiM dish. The multiswitch is before the adapter. (Not sure of the relevance of those questions since the purpose of this adapter is to feed the internet to the receiver through the coax cable rather than the RJ45 port.)


The relevence of those questions was to determine if the adapter is either a BBC adapter, DECA adapter, or the CCK (Cinema Connection Kit). Does the adapter have an ethernet jack on it?


----------



## AZTV (Dec 14, 2011)

It is, as originally stated, a *DECA* adapter, with a feed of the coax and the ethernet cable into it and a single coax feed from it to the DVR. There is no separate ethernet connection in the DVR RJ45 port.
So assuming I technically don't need the DECA adapter, what are the reasons he would have installed it anyway, if any?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

AZTV said:


> It is not the White DECA adapter; it is the * Black Deca Broadband Adapter.* I have a SWiM dish. The multiswitch is before the adapter. (Not sure of the relevance of those questions since the purpose of this adapter is to feed the internet to the receiver through the coax cable rather than the RJ45 port.)


Better known here as a Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit (CCK). It's not needed if your sole receiver is connected to the Internet via Ethernet. Remove the CCK.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Please disregard all the previous bad information.

Whether or not you need the broadband deca is entirely up to you.

If connected to your router, it will allow you to order PPV with the remote, give you access to on demand titles, tv apps, use DirecTv2Pc on your computer and other "connected" features.

Without out it, you get none of that, other than PPV ordering with the remote if it is also connected to a phone line.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

As Robert said (not that he needs my backup  ) it is up to you.

If you wish your HR24 to connect to the internet then you will be able to get the TV apps, Video on Demand, DirectTv2PC and if you have an iPad you can use that too to watch some live TV and a lot more connected features.

If you do want it, given your current set up of 1 HR24 and 1 HDTV only then you can use either the ethernet jack in the back or the Broadband Deca.

The advantage of the Broadband Deca is that it can be placed away from the HR24 (mine is in another room next to the router and closer to my splitter). It also means if you move or add more Hxx boxes you only need to run the coax and they will be connected to the network and internet and you can have Whole Home DVR.

So currently you have 3 choices:
1. Remove the box and be disconnected losing those features
2. Remove the box and connect directly with an ethernet cable to your router
3. Leave it as is and be able to expand your system easily later.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"AZTV" said:


> It is, as originally stated, a DECA adapter, with a feed of the coax and the ethernet cable into it and a single coax feed from it to the DVR. There is no separate ethernet connection in the DVR RJ45 port.
> So assuming I technically don't need the DECA adapter, what are the reasons he would have installed it anyway, if any?


OK this DECA is the Cinema Connection Kit. I have one connected near my router not directly to my DVR. This does give your DirecTV DVR an Internet connection and if you add any more receivers in the future they will also benefit by not needing an Ethernet connection for access to the Internet or Whole Home DVR, etc.


----------



## AZTV (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for you replies. I DO want ethernet. I just couldn't understand why the technician chose this method of attachment (DECA Broadband Adapter) vs. just plugging in the ethernet cable which was right there into the RJ45 jack of the HR24. He said the HR24-200 had "potential issues of failure which would not be warranteed or supported if he used the RJ45." Anybody heard of that before?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AZTV said:


> He said the HR24-200 had "potential issues of failure which would not be warranteed or supported if he used the RJ45." Anybody heard of that before?


No, and I'd put this is the BS file.
Using the RJ45 port IS a problem, when using the DECA/coax network, but if you're not using MRV, plugging in the ethernet cable disables the internal DECA [which may be where he got mixed up].


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The HR24 has a built-in DECA. When you jack-in to Ethernet port on a HR24, it disables the built-in DECA. With no working DECA in the HR24, it can then not communicate with the CCK built-in DECA. It's an either or situation.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> No, and I'd put this is the BS file.
> Using the RJ45 port IS a problem, when using the DECA/coax network, but if you're not using MRV, plugging in the ethernet cable disables the internal DECA [which may be where he got mixed up].


Maybe partially in the BS file. Yes to the warrenty part. Any tiime we encounter ethernet in the field we walk away with "not our problem". May not be the best way to go about it, but there is no way field techs can or should support a limitless number of setups.

It is against policy to use ethernet. So, he did what was correct, even if his terminology is wrong.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Maybe partially in the BS file. Yes to the warrenty part. Any tiime we encounter ethernet in the field we walk away with "not our problem". May not be the best way to go about it, but there is no way field techs can or should support a limitless number of setups.
> 
> It is against policy to use ethernet. So, he did what was correct, even if his terminology is wrong.


While I completely understand what you're saying, the same "it's not my problem", simply moves to the ethernet port of the BB DECA, doesn't it?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> While I completely understand what you're saying, the same "it's not my problem", simply moves to the ethernet port of the BB DECA, doesn't it?


Yes to a degree. While staying in the deca world, there is no problems now or later if another MRV box gets added. Straight ethernet starts to get ugly. But you already know that.


----------

